# Biking to work low sugar levels



## ILikeSugar :| (Nov 7, 2021)

I started cycling to work a few weeks ago it's about a 20 minute ride and ever since then I've either had low sugar levels on the way or as soon as I get there I normally eat a little pork pie before leaving but I still go low now I was wondering what the best type of thing to eat would be so I'm not always going low on the way or coming back from work?


----------



## Inka (Nov 7, 2021)

Pork pies are too fatty, I’d think. Depending on how low you’re going and how quickly, I’d have some regular Coke and/or a flapjack. You could also experiment with reducing your bolus on the days you cycle.


----------



## ILikeSugar :| (Nov 7, 2021)

Inka said:


> Pork pies are too fatty, I’d think. Depending on how low you’re going and how quickly, I’d have some regular Coke and/or a flapjack. You could also experiment with reducing your bolus on the days you cycle.


Ah right I will give that a go thanks the thing is I'm never normally low when I leave like today my sugar levels were at 7 but as soon as I got home they were at 4 and going lower


----------



## Inka (Nov 7, 2021)

ILikeSugar :| said:


> Ah right I will give that a go thanks the thing is I'm never normally low when I leave like today my sugar levels were at 7 but as soon as I got home they were at 4 and going lower



Well, you can either anticipate the drop by eating before you leave, or have some jelly babies, Coke, flapjack, etc at hand to eat along the way  As you seem to drop quite quickly, I’d just eat a bit extra before you leave or have some swigs of Coke or Dextro before you go.


----------



## helli (Nov 7, 2021)

@ILikeSugar :| do you drink water on your cycle ride?
I ask because I found adding some dilute juice or weak squash to my water bottle allows me to maintain my le els rather than starting high or waiting to go low and then topping up with sugar too late.
The other thing is that with become more sensitive to insulin when we exercise so I ensure I have no bolus onboard … I have not injected in the last 4 hours.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 7, 2021)

helli said:


> @ILikeSugar :| do you drink water on your cycle ride?
> I ask because I found adding some dilute juice or weak squash to my water bottle allows me to maintain my le els rather than starting high or waiting to go low and then topping up with sugar too late.


I was going to suggest orange juice in your water bottle too, but as it’s a short ride it might be easier to drink a cartons of juice just before you set ofd


----------



## helli (Nov 7, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> I was going to suggest orange juice in your water bottle too, but as it’s a short ride it might be easier to drink a cartons of juice just before you set ofd


The problem with that is starting too high. We are all different but I cannot exercise when my levels are higher than 8 which is not much higher than ILikeSugar mentioned : I feel sluggish when my levels are that high.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 7, 2021)

helli said:


> The problem with that is starting too high. We are all different but I cannot exercise when my levels are higher than 8 which is not much higher than ILikeSugar mentioned : I feel sluggish when my levels are that high.


Orange juice isn’t instant it takes 10 mins or so to raise your blood sugars. It’s only a 20 minute bike ride. Drink a carton of juice just before you set off and you set off with perfect levels then get the boost of glucose coming through to your blood stream in the second half of the ride.


----------



## ILikeSugar :| (Nov 7, 2021)

Inka said:


> Well, you can either anticipate the drop by eating before you leave, or have some jelly babies, Coke, flapjack, etc at hand to eat along the way  As you seem to drop quite quickly, I’d just eat a bit extra before you leave or have some swigs of Coke or Dextro before you go.


Alroght I'll give it a go thanks


----------



## ILikeSugar :| (Nov 7, 2021)

helli said:


> @ILikeSugar :| do you drink water on your cycle ride?
> I ask because I found adding some dilute juice or weak squash to my water bottle allows me to maintain my le els rather than starting high or waiting to go low and then topping up with sugar too late.
> The other thing is that with become more sensitive to insulin when we exercise so I ensure I have no bolus onboard … I have not injected in the last 4 hours.


I normally dont drink anything until I'm where I need to be but I do drink a lot of water anyway but that's a good idea it would help keep them more stable as I seem to drop fast


----------



## ILikeSugar :| (Nov 7, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> I was going to suggest orange juice in your water bottle too, but as it’s a short ride it might be easier to drink a cartons of juice just before you set ofd


Thanks I will get some in


----------



## ILikeSugar :| (Nov 7, 2021)

helli said:


> The problem with that is starting too high. We are all different but I cannot exercise when my levels are higher than 8 which is not much higher than ILikeSugar mentioned : I feel sluggish when my levels are that high.


To be honest my sugar levels vary they're normally around 9 or below but they do go higher sometimes and it's annoying but it's not for long they always drop fairly quick


----------



## Inka (Nov 7, 2021)

ILikeSugar :| said:


> To be honest my sugar levels vary they're normally around 9 or below but they do go higher sometimes and it's annoying but it's not for long they always drop fairly quick



That sounds pretty normal tbh


----------



## ILikeSugar :| (Nov 8, 2021)

Ugi





Inka said:


> That sounds pretty normal tbh


Good to hear


----------



## ILikeSugar :| (Nov 8, 2021)

So I had a carton of apple juice which is higher in sugar and carbs before coming home from work to see if that'd keep my sugar levels stable but I still went low should I eat some sweets or something would that be better?


----------

